# Someone Stole our Boat



## gigandrelease (Oct 25, 2007)

*Someone stole our boat*

I am posting for my husband I am sure he will post to. Than am between 10:40 and 1pm someone stole our 1996 14ft green carololina skiff lil jon. It had a 25 hp tohautsu motor and stainless gig poles inside. We need the help of all tw fishermen to get it back. Please help as this was my husbands favorite boat if you see one like this please call the police. We are located in Milton but not sure where it could have gone . The picture below is another boat that is 2 ft longer than ours but it is as close as I can get!


----------



## gigandrelease (Oct 25, 2007)

*Someone Stole our boat*

I am posting for my husband I am sure he will post to. Than am between 10:40 and 1pm someone stole our 14ft green carololina skiff lil jon. It had a 25 hp motor and stainless gig poles inside. We need the help of all tw fishermen to get it back. Please help as this was my husbands favorite boat if you see one like this please call the police. We are located in Milton but not sure where it could have gone . I posted this in general but not sure what to do we just want to find the boat.


----------



## gigandrelease (Oct 25, 2007)

I am posting for my husband I am sure he will post to. Than am between 10:40 and 1pm someone stole our 1996 14ft green carololina skiff lil jon. It had a 25 hp tohautsu motor and stainless gig poles inside. We need the help of all tw fishermen to get it back. Please help as this was my husbands favorite boat if you see one like this please call the police. We are located in Milton but not sure where it could have gone . The picture below is another boat that is 2 ft longer than ours but it is as close as I can get!


----------



## gigandrelease (Oct 25, 2007)

*Someone STole our boat*

I am posting for my husband I am sure he will post to. Than am between 10:40 and 1pm someone stole our 1996 14ft green carololina skiff lil jon. It had a 25 hp tohautsu motor and stainless gig poles inside. We need the help of all tw fishermen to get it back. Please help as this was my husbands favorite boat if you see one like this please call the police. We are located in Milton but not sure where it could have gone . The picture below is another boat that is 2 ft longer than ours but it is as close as I can get!


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Sure will, Damn I hate a thief. If it makes it to South AL we will take care of it for you. Any ID on the motor or serial number on the hull in case it is painted.Come on group lets catch this crook.


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

I'll be on the look out in my area (Nichols Lake) :thumbdown:

I do the security patrol for our homeowner's association.


----------



## gigandrelease (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## gigandrelease (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks I will get that info from my husband. It is a 1996 Army Green Carolina Skiff Lil Jon with a 25 HP Tohatsu Motor electric/pull start. it has floundering lights 3 mounted to the ft on a piece of unistrut. Okay.... I will get the other info. Thanks! I know the fishing community can help us find this!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man....brave ta steal during daylight, someone knows your routine possibly???


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

I dont know where you are but I saw one similar on Eglin Pkwy in Fort Walton around 1200-1215.


John


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I'll also keep an eye out here in bama. I know I would be upset if someone stole my floundering rig.


----------



## gigandrelease (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks Everyone... We are in Milton, however it could be in Ft. Walton by now. I am letting the officer know who is working our case. It is scary to think someone has to know our routine. Bc my car was parked right by the boat.... So they not only stole it in daylight but from our driveway! Just crazy!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I'll certainly look for it. I live in Milton near a couple of very popular public boat ramps - if they're stupid enough to use it locally. Do you have a discription of the trailer and license plate number? If the launch the boat, the trailer could be identified...


----------



## spike (May 25, 2008)

We need to find this boat folks!!


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

people suck these days i will keep an eye out u might want to post the fl numbers good luck hope u find it


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

What area was the boat taken from? Where in Milton? Was it reported?


----------



## jacobmandel (Jul 7, 2011)

Keep checking with FWC and DMV let them know to look for this vessel as well.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Is yours white or green? green is a fairly rare color for them. I will be on the look out and good luck recovering it!


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

:thumbdown:Man I hate a thief.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Was it on a trailer? Sorry if this question is stupid. If so anything stand out on it. I am not too far and like as much info as possible


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

That's a 16?


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Bigdaddy's said:


> Was it on a trailer? Sorry if this question is stupid. If so anything stand out on it. I am not too far and like as much info as possible


You know I agree.. I second this post. Did they drive in your backyard and drive off? That's a bad arse thief to hook up and ride off in the distance like that. My neighbors woulda filled his butt full of lead.


----------



## gigandrelease (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank you to all for your concern. We have recovered the hull (14' carolina skiff lil jon). The low lifes took it off of ward basin road and stripped the tohatsu motor (2 stroke 25 horsepower short shaft electric start with pull start), took the trailer which is a 2010 from eddie english boat trailer in milton and threw the hull in a ditch. Thankful to have the hull back (I hunted for ten years for 1). Wish I could find the motor because they don't make them anymore. They also took 2 stainless steel gig heads made by jim cosson in 2012. One was 5 prong the other 4. Both on wooden dowell rods painted black. We do have a lead on the vehicle that took it but waiting on sheriffs department to pursue. Will post update. Thanks again and please call if you have any leads on the motor, gigs, or trailer. Jeremy 3773897


----------



## gigandrelease (Oct 25, 2007)

We recovered the hull but trailer and motor are stolen. trailer is a 2010 eec1412 by eddie english boat trailer. Does not have the side bunks like the pic. Motor is a tohatsu two stroke 25 hp electric start short shaft 2004 model m25c3efs. Will post serial on both tomorrow. Thanks Jeremy


----------



## gigandrelease (Oct 25, 2007)

Trailer tag is B782PC Florida. vin 1E9BB16170M385011


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

gigandrelease said:


> We recovered the hull but trailer and motor are stolen. trailer is a 2010 eec1412 by eddie english boat trailer. Does not have the side bunks like the pic. Motor is a tohatsu two stroke 25 hp electric start short shaft 2004 model m25c3efs. Will post serial on both tomorrow. Thanks Jeremy


Where was the hull recovered from?

Jimmy


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Nevermind, saw the other alike post with info, multiple post with same title confusing.

Jimmy


----------



## mrwigglezdj (May 11, 2008)

I'm sorry for your property being stolen, I'm not around water much but ill keep my eyes open for you that's for sure. And hope you. Get it back complete


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I had one of those Little john 14's years ago. Wonder if that was the same one. I sold it back in 1998.


----------



## gigandrelease (Oct 25, 2007)

LITECATCH said:


> I had one of those Little john 14's years ago. Wonder if that was the same one. I sold it back in 1998.


We purchased this one in Mississippi. a few years ago. Best Boat we have bought. I am not giving up on finding the trailer and the motor. Thanks Again to everyone.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Keep an eye on searchtempest. com, it searches craigslists from any place in the country.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Damn, what is wrong with people?


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Not enough public executions. :hang:


----------



## gigandrelease (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks again for the support! I agree with the public execution comment! I think we should atleast cut their fingers or hands off like other countries if they steal, but no we reward them with three meals a day, a warm shower, place to sleep and a tv to watch! I work night and day to support my family and some piece of crap thinks they deserve what I have worked hard for! Oh well! Thanks again and please keep your eyes open for the rest of my stuff!


----------



## mrwigglezdj (May 11, 2008)

I would sign up to have the blood on my hands . 

I can't stand a theif. I would much rather have some kids ransack or something defaced than stolen..


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

We could at the very least cane them in public like they did that boy in Singapore. Then throw them in jail for awhile, I bet that'd make them think twice.


----------



## Safari III (May 24, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. My brother had a 21' Mako stolen out of his front yard a few years ago. Had a brand new Yamaha 4 stroke and he didn't have a lick of insurance. 
As far as I know Johnsen's on Market Street in Pascagoula still sells Tohatsu motors their number is 228-762-9605.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Sorry Jeremy. I will keep my eyes out for it! This is crazy. I feel like every week I'm reading a post about something getting stolen


----------

